# Winterberg (offizielle Touren) Crosser tauglich?



## svenso (4. August 2014)

Hey,

ich bin demnächst für ein verlängertes WE in Winterberg. Nun stehe ich vor der Wahl den Renner oder den Crosser mitzunehmen - reizen würde mich der Crosser eher. Habe mal auf der Homepage von Winterberg geschaut und da sind ja ein paar MTB Touren aufgeführt. Kennt die jemand und meint, dass die mit dem Crosser befahrbar sind? Ich sage mal alles inkl. S1 ist für mich gut machbar, darüber wird grenzwertig. Vereinzelte Abschnitte kein Problem. Also, kennt jemand die Gegend und die Strecken?

VG


----------

